# Mounting a Bosch 1611 plunge router in a router table



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

As some of you know by other forums, I just bought a Bosh 1611 plunge router that I would like to mount in a table saw router extension that I also just bought.

This router develops 3 /14 HP which I believe would be "just fine" in a table.

I have two issues:
1-I have only a 1/4" collet for it and Bosh no longer sales the 1/2" collet (or any other part) for it. Where can I find a 1/2" collet? I looked on E-bay, no luck

2- How to mount a plunge router in a table (I know for a fix base) and then how to adjust the depth of cut?

Thank you for any help.
Bert


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

After Bosh told me that this collet is no longer available I just found and bought one on Amazon, so question#1 is answered.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

On "router forum" someone suggests to use a "Router Raizer" to solve my issue but no one seems to be sure that the "router raizer" would work with a 1611.
If checked on Rockler bu there is no information
Do know if it would or not?
Thanks


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I just talk to "router raizer" and they told me that they could never get this router to work in their raizer, it would raise a little bit and just bind.
Did you say "out of luck"?


----------



## KnickKnack (Aug 20, 2008)

You're gonna (maybe) think this is silly, but I have my plunge Bosch router in a home grown table. Mounting was just with 3 long bolts with butterfly buts on the end.
As for raising it - I adjust the "depth of plunge" sider, and lever it up with a piece of wood - somewhat low-tech, but easy and it works pretty well.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

KnickKnack, I was just thinking that the 1611 bind because the router raizer try to pull it up on only one side/post.
Now if I was to install a jack under the router and in the center it should work just fine. I could use a small inexpensive ( read HF) hydraulic bottle jack or a small screw jack.

http://www.harborfreight.com/1-1-2-half-ton-scissor-jack-66907.html

or

http://www.harborfreight.com/4-ton-hydraulic-bottle-jack-66450.html

I believe that the mechanical jack would easier to adjust.


----------



## KnickKnack (Aug 20, 2008)

Both those sound like good ideas, I knew someone had done something similar on here once, and I finally managed to find it.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Yes, I saw that after I posted the message.


----------



## George_SA (May 4, 2012)

I have a similar problem with a Bosch plunge router. I also have a spare scissor jack which I consider using as a router lift. I would like to see some pics of the solution you came up with. 
Regards


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

1 Tim. 1 v 15
Amen
I shall write later


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Some of these big honkin 3 HP routers had conversion kits that exchanged the smooth depth stop rod with a threaded rod with a star knob and nut on the top. This changed the router from a plunger to a dial a depth router.

I put PC's conversion kit on my PC 3 HP plunger and have it mounted in my router table. Some have posted pics where they drilled a hole in the router base and extended the threaded rod through their router table plate for a built in top accessible lift mechanism.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

You saw my home made router lift, didn't you?
http://s226.photobucket.com/albums/dd265/mt_stringer/DIY%20Projects/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

ssnvet, yes I saw it and I had the same idea before I saw it, to is ma not copying it but we both are genius. My concern about this idea is that I shall have my router enclosed in a cabinet for dust collection purpose and that the drive on the jack goes up and down with the jack.
I have been thinking about using an hydraulic bottle jack but again the handle goes up and down.
Last nigh in my bed I was thinking that what I really need is one of this jack found on American cars which look like a bottle jack but which the handle on the bottom just turn, not going up and down. 
I also was thinking that the Router Raizer does not work with this router only because get lifted/pulled up on only one plunger and then it get crooked and binds. If the bushings indie the plunger were made better or of a different materiel this probably could be remedied. I need t take it apart and to look at he bushings. 
I am going to start a blog about my work on this saw.
Follow the blog


----------



## JosephJBianco (Mar 23, 2020)

Hi b2rtch,

So I also need to buy a collet both 1/2 and 1/4" for my bosch 1611. I'd really appreciate if you could let me know which one you bought on Amazon. I'm having a lot of trouble finding the right one. Thanks so much. JB


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

JosephJBianco my last post was 05-12-2012, 8 years ago!!
I do not remember what I di 8 years ago, the only thing I remember is that since everything already was very difficult to find then I bough what I found. I remember buying a 1/2 collet and edge guides that in fact I have never used..


----------



## JosephJBianco (Mar 23, 2020)

Thank you for your reply Bert, I'm wondering if something like this may work. I have the nut, just not the collet. What do you think? Thanks

https://www.amazon.com/Yakamoz-Extension-Converter-Adapter-Additional/dp/B07RHK17WT/ref=sr_1_11?keywords=1%2F2+collet&qid=1585084840&sr=8-11


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I would contact Bosh customer service.
Do you have a part number?
Which size do you want? 
Part number for 1/2" is: 3600499501


----------

